# MacOSX upcoming ideas.



## Alex (Jan 19, 2001)

Hello all...

We are looking to improve MacOSX.com and I want you help with the plans! Some things we have thought about are:

-Chats or some type of interactive communication (Basically chats)...
-Some sort of a MacOSX news page, giving users an opportunity to comment and add there own news. (maybe not just MacOSX stuff, more of an all around Mac news system)
-Mac contests, who's got the best looking modified OS/Computer... Along with that, an art gallery your chance to send us your Mac Art, not just drawings but maybe poems (I've seen them) or other forms of art.
-A web based game.

That's just some of our ideas. Tell us what you'd like to see or what you like or dislike!

Thanks allot!


----------



## The DJ (Jan 19, 2001)

I would love a chat feature.

- Further a reference guide (links page) to all kind of pages with specific macos X information. (Someone made a page on what NetInfo is and how to use it, my very own Samba port page, the PPPoE page etc. etc.)

- A Developer forum. Split into carbon - java/cocoa - java/obj c.

- no specific news page. too many ppl are doing that allready.

That's all for now.


----------



## Alex (Jan 24, 2001)

I'll see what I can do on the Forum for you!


----------



## zax42b (Jan 26, 2001)

Doh, Just fininished reading this.  You may want to remove my other post.  It belongs here.

Could you change the colour scheme?

Be carefull with image copyrights, preferably stay away from em all together.  I love the content/information on this site. Its really easy and straight to the point/forums.
Dont try to make the site too pretty.  Content is king.

-Tim


----------



## zax42b (Jan 26, 2001)

Here are some ideas... the main of which is:
Add a "guides" section.

Do "minimal" changes to the site.  Its actually really good.  Its very easy to get to information FAST.

Some other suggestions:

Remove the header overhead.  By this i'm refering to the stuff between MacOSX.com Public Beta Forums and currently active users.  That could all go.  It'd make the interface more "slick" (iykwim).  I think it'd be more professional (not that it isnt at the moment).  Try move the MacOSX.com to the same line as home|register|profile,etc.  That may be difficult for varying links, but some of those can move to the left-hand-side(? if you choose do it that way).

Adjust the colour scheme.

Introduce a "GUIDES" forum.  Here people can post Guides to specific aspects of MacOSX.  You then, have someone regularly review the forum (once every 2 weeks) and that person updates a guides section which is accessable on the left-hand-menu bar which you'll introduce (mabey on the top, whatever makes it more visible.  HOME, FAQs, GUIDEs, REGISTER, and SEARCH should be visibly accessable, somewhere at the top.... (on the right?, on the top?, wherever it makes most sense).

The "guides" incentive is that people can make up tips & tricks guides, post them, and have themselves recognised.  On a side note, some people post really good replies to common problems, and you could have those archived for future reference, instead of sent to the gulag.

Dont try to be a news site unless you have slashdot style article acceptance/voting/something.  You dont want the overhead of managing the newsfeed n stuff.  0 maintainanace.

Potentially setup a "links" section, where people can submit links.  Then randomly select a voter from people with a high number of posts.  They then get points to rate the new links.  After a link gets X number of points, it gets added to the links menu, etc.  That may have a fair amount of code overhead, and i doubt it'd be critical, but it'd be neat.

Thanks

-Tim

PS: Great site.  But i'm sure you know that.


----------

